# Uncertainty going into next cycle



## binkyboo (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi all, I am after some advice or experience if possible!

I had a negative cycle of icsi feb 2011 has one egg which didnt fertilise, on my follow up they said it was due to not being able to reach 1 ovary due to endo returning following my 1st lap in march 2010.

I had another lap on tuesday for endo and they said my bowel is stuck to uterus with ovaries also stuck, the surgeon mobilised the ovaries and removed what endo he could.

He couldnt seperate the bowel without chance of colostomy. 
As I am due for my second cycle in ivf wales cardiff, he is suggesting possible referring me liverpool as egg collection vaginally would be to risky for the bowel but in liverpool it can be done via lap?









Has anyone had ec via lap or experience of this?









Thanks xxx


----------



## eibhlin (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi binkyboo

I'm really sorry to hear about your cycle   it's a very tough time.  I don't have any advice but didn't want to read and run.  Bet that there will be someone on shortly with words of wisdom    

Mind yourself, best of luck and will be thinking of you


----------



## binkyboo (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks eibhlin xxx


----------

